# SMF FOLKS, ONE OF OUR OWN NEEDS OUR SUPPORT !!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello all, 

One of our members here at SMF has lost their spouse (husband) recently and I just would like to encourage you if you would like, give her some support at this very hard time for her.  You can express your thoughts and prayers for her under this link or you can also p.m. her.  Her name is Josie and is the sweetest, most kind person...  For p.m.'s her user I.D. on here is   SmokinVegasBaby .  Let's all please let her know she is in our thoughts and prayers.  

Thank You All, 

Justin. (WHB)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 1, 2014)

Josie ( SVB), 

I just want ya to know, you are still in our thoughts and prayers !  Myself (Justin), my wife (Nicole) and our two kids just want you to know we are thinking of you !  

Take care my SMF friend,

Justin (WHB)


----------



## seenred (Mar 1, 2014)

Josie,

All our thoughts and prayers to you in such a difficult time.  So sorry for your loss.

God Bless.

Red


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 1, 2014)

Josie... Tho I have only seen a few of your post...  You are a member of a very close knit group....  with that..  My family and I will be saying prayers for you and your family during these very trying times....  So sorry to hear about you and your family's loss...


----------



## ndhunter (Mar 1, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Stay strong.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 1, 2014)

Prayers from my family too.   Wish you well.


----------



## disco (Mar 2, 2014)

I hope that you have may great memories to ease your loss. 

Disco


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 2, 2014)

Prayers said.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 2, 2014)

Disco said:


> I hope that you have many great memories to ease your loss.
> 
> Disco


Perfectly said during such a difficult time.  Stay strong Josie.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 2, 2014)

Prayers from my family to yours

Todd


----------



## addtotaste (Mar 2, 2014)

Me and my family  thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 2, 2014)

Addtotaste said:


> Me and my family  thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


And from me 2


----------



## rigget (Mar 2, 2014)

You are in the prayers of me and my family.


----------



## shinny (Mar 2, 2014)

Condolences from my family to you and your family.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 2, 2014)

May God help you in this most trying time.

We will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 2, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss, Josie.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Clarissa


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 2, 2014)

Prayers from my family too. I hope you have lots of friends and family around you at this time.

Stan


----------



## driedstick (Mar 2, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers from my family to yours


----------



## denappy (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, our family's thoughts are with you.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 2, 2014)

You have my sympathies Josie. I hope the time between when your memories bring tears and when they cause smiles again is very short.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Josie. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## hagisan (Mar 2, 2014)

Our thoughts, prayers and well wishes for you and your family Josie.


----------



## webowabo (Mar 2, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers your way Jossie! BLESS you and y'all! 
Mikey!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 2, 2014)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks so much Justin.  Reading all the posts is warming my heart.  How do I "reply to all"??  or do I have to reply individually. 

Josie


----------



## eman (Mar 2, 2014)

Prayers going up from us, You can just reply in here ,we all will see it.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

May God's Peace and understanding be with you and comfort you, will Keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## johgre078 (Mar 2, 2014)

Our hearts and prayers are with you and your family.
 John

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Mar 2, 2014)

I am overwhelmed by all the warm thoughts and prayers.  I am so blessed to have found this website and everyone on it.  Sending a big "Thank You" to all.  Please continue to keep me and my family in your prayers.  One of these days I will fire up my smoker, will be asking tons on questions and driving all you PITMASTERS crazy! 

I'm taking it one day at a time with GOD's help.  I know my husband is walking with me everyday.  Your warm thoughts and prayers mean more than you know. 

Warm Blessings,

Josie (SmokingVegasBaby)


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks Justin, Nicole and the kids.

Josie


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 3, 2014)

hard to hear...sorry for your loss


----------



## link (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Josie. I wish the best for you and your family.


----------



## radioguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Josie,

You and your family are in my prayers this day.  Be strong, ask for help, it's God's plan.

Bless you!

RG


----------



## two-eyes-up (Mar 3, 2014)

praying for you and your family


----------



## sushitampa (Mar 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss. All the positive vibes, thoughts and prayers from my family to yours.


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 3, 2014)

My thoughts and best wishes to you during this time.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Josie.  So very sorry to hear of your loss.  My family and I will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

Danny


----------



## Dutch (Mar 3, 2014)

Josie-I have added you and your family to my prayer list and have sent requests to my Prayer Posse group to include you and your family in their prayers as well during this difficult time. 

I pray that the Lord holds you close and comforts you during this time.


----------



## TKOBBQ1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers with you and your family during this time.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## brentman0110 (Mar 3, 2014)

Josie, so sorry for your loss. You will be in mine and my wifes prayers in your time of need.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 3, 2014)

Josie, sorry to hear of your loss, your family will be in my prayers!


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 3, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss. Our deepest sympathies for you and your family.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 3, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> Very sorry for your loss. Our deepest sympathies for you and your family.




Ditto.............


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Mar 3, 2014)

*Jose,*

*I am very sorry to hear of your loss.*

*You are in my thoughts and my prayers go out to you.*

*Harv*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 3, 2014)

Josie,

I am praying that you have strength thru this tough time. If you need anything please let us know.


Brian


----------



## rgacat (Mar 3, 2014)

Prayers from my family for your family. And may God be with you.

Ronnie g.


----------



## billyj571 (Mar 4, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Prayers from my family too.   Wish you well. God Bless 

Bill


----------



## bullfam (Mar 4, 2014)

Losing a loved one is hard, very hard. I am sure losing a spouse is much harder. I would be lost without my wife. I think about life without her and I feel for you, and I am sorry you are having to experience this. I don't pray on a daily basis, but I will pray for you and your family.

James


----------



## clemsonmike323 (Mar 4, 2014)

Josie,

Praying for you right now in your time of need.  Place your trust in the Lord and know that he will get you through this.  You and your family are in my families thoughts and prayers.  

ClemsonMike


----------



## patray111 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey Sis, This site makes me hungry just viewing the pictures.  Especially since I have been fasting for Gloria's Back Operation to be successful since yesterday.  I can see that you are keeping busy and finding wonderful new friends.  God is always with you and shares my love and support for you during this time of need.  Keep being the creative person you are and watch how quickly you are inspired by the love you had for Jerry to soar to new heights.  I Love you Sis.  This dance is for you.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss.  Prayers for those left behind.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2014)

I am so sorry to here of your loss. I miss our time sending PM's and seeing your fine work. May God bless and keep you and yours close to Him...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 4, 2014)

Josie,

May God bless you during this difficult time. Prayers coming your way!..RTB


----------



## ak1 (Mar 4, 2014)

My condolences for your loss. May wonderful memories of your time together stay with you always.


----------



## dennis waters (Mar 4, 2014)

Josie my thoughts and prayers are with and for you and your family.


----------



## hodshon (Mar 4, 2014)

So sorry for loss Josie.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 4, 2014)

Josie, so sorry to hear of your loss.  Our heartfelt condolences.  May the warm memories of your husband's love always sprout a smile on your face and a twinkle in your eye. Our prayers for strength and many hugs are with you and your family.


----------



## mike65 (Mar 5, 2014)

Josie,

So sorry for your loss.  In times like these it's great to have family and friends nearby.     

We will be praying for you.


----------



## flareside92 (Mar 5, 2014)

Condolences to you and your family. May God's love and wonderful memories help you thru this difficult time.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 6, 2014)

Josie - I just saw this. Very sorry for your loss - my thoughts & prayers go out to you in this tough time...


----------



## wes w (Mar 6, 2014)

Josie.   My thoughts and prayers are with you in your time of need.


----------



## spatrick (Mar 7, 2014)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## alaska (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry for your loss... You are in our prayers !


----------



## shertim (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Josie,  take strength in the fact that you are in the thoughts of people all over the world wishing you the best


----------



## smokin phil (Mar 8, 2014)

Josie, you and yours are in our thoughts, hearts, and prayers. May God be in your heart during this troubling time.


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Things will get better, trust in the Lord.


----------



## cecil (Mar 8, 2014)

Josie you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Mar 10, 2014)

I am honored to be a member of the "Smoking Meat Forum" a very close group of friends.  Jerry and I truly enjoyed reading and posting on this site.  With GOD's daily help and guiding hands I am getting through this very difficult time. Thank you ALL for the prayers, kind words and support.  Sending you all a big heartfelt "Thanks"

Warm Blessings,

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby

and Sophie (my beagle)


----------



## dblbogey (Mar 11, 2014)

I realize I am late to this thread but I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I pray God will bless you, grant you peace, and ease your sorrow.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks so much for your kind words.

Warm Blessings,

Josie


----------



## everythingsmoke (Mar 13, 2014)

Josie, Blessings to you and your family from mine....sorry for your loss and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks for your kind words and prayers Everythingsmoke.

Warm Blessings,

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks to EVERYONE for sending me your words of encouragement, support and PRAYERS.  Thanks to all of you, I feel like firing up my smoker again and cooking something amazing.  My husband was my #1 fan and he loved to eat everything I smoked - especially my pulled pork (pictured below)!  My weekends are definitely going to be different now - but I know Jerry would want me to continue on with doing the things we both enjoyed. I am honored to be part of the SMF family and I look forward to chatting with you all.  You all are #1 in my book.....








Warm Blessings and Keep on Smoking!

Josie 













full smoker 8-23-13.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Mar 13, 2014


----------



## cudda340 (Mar 16, 2014)

sorry for your loss and my prayers are with  your family


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2014)

Josie,

I'm Very sorry for your loss.

Prayers for you and yours from the Bear Family.

I'm also sorry it took so long---I can't believe this is the first I saw this thread !!

Bear


----------



## ernie pridemore (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm a Newbie here but wanted to say God Bless and thinking of you in thoughts and prayers!


----------



## driedstick (Mar 18, 2014)

Ernie Pridemore said:


> I'm a Newbie here but wanted to say God Bless and thinking of you in thoughts and prayers!


----------



## dennis johnston (Mar 22, 2014)

May God provide you with strength in these trying times, and serenity in the future. From my family to yours, treasure the memories, and know you will be together again someday. God bless.


----------



## lamc-smoker (Mar 22, 2014)

Josie, I'm sorry for your loss. The Lord can give comfort, peace, hope, strength and joy in this time of grief. May He bless you with all of these and more. Keep Jerry's legacy going, keep on smokin.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Mar 24, 2014)

To All my SMF Friends,

Thanks so very much for ALL your prayers, warm thoughts and kind words.  GOD is in total control of my life and I know things will get better according to HIS plan.  On a happy note, last weekend (3-16) I did fire up my smoker - that was the first time I fired up my smoker without Jerry and I must say it was really hard at first.  Lots and lots of tears 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





at the beginning.  As the day went on I could feel Jerry's spirit with me for the rest of the day.  I could hear him saying, "that smells amazing babe - is it ready yet."  Jerry and I would sit on our patio all day long smoking meat and drinking lots of cold libations!  I smoked enough pork to feed a small army.  Jerry loved my pulled pork and so did everybody else last weekend. I served my pulled pork sandwiches with my homemade "Killer Baked Beans" and fresh cabbage coleslaw with a savory dressing. It was a fun day for all and Jerry's spirit was right there in the middle of all the fun! Here are my q-views.

Warm Blessings and keep on smoking!

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby













Q-view (1).JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Mar 24, 2014


















Q-view.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Mar 24, 2014


















my smoking libations (2).JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Mar 24, 2014


















Q-view (2).JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Mar 24, 2014


















Sophie chilling.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Mar 24, 2014





My Sophie waiting patiently for a sample of whatever Mom is cooking!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome Back, Josie!!

That all looks Great, and Sophie looks hungry!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Mar 24, 2014)

thanks - feels great to be back doing something that makes my heart smile again!  lol - Sophie was hungry!

Here's a very good article on my Jerry.  If you have casinos in your area and you play the slot machines, every time you hit that "cash out" button and it spits out that money ticket - you will think about my Jerry - the "Slot Pioneer and Visionary" and he was a really great guy!

http://www.casinoenterprisemanageme...mbering-jerry-roed-slot-pioneer-and-much-more







Josie


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 24, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby (Josie)

                    I apologize for being so late, I just saw the post. I am so sorry for your loss….. My condolences are with you and your family…….

ShoneyBoy (Michael)


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Mar 24, 2014)

no worries Michael - thanks for your kind words.

Josie (SmokinVegasBaby)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> thanks - feels great to be back doing something that makes my heart smile again!  lol - Sophie was hungry!
> 
> Here's a very good article on my Jerry.  If you have casinos in your area and you play the slot machines, every time you hit that "cash out" button and it spits out that money ticket - you will think about my Jerry - the "Slot Pioneer and Visionary" and he was a really great guy!
> 
> ...


Nice Tribute to Jerry!!

Again, Welcome Back.

Bear


----------



## shoresmokin (Mar 24, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hello all,
> 
> One of our members here at SMF has lost their spouse (husband) recently and I just would like to encourage you if you would like, give her some support at this very hard time for her. You can express your thoughts and prayers for her under this link or you can also p.m. her. Her name is Josie and is the sweetest, most kind person... For p.m.'s her user I.D. on here is SmokinVegasBaby . Let's all please let her know she is in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


Josie,

So very sorry to hear about your loss.  I'm new to this site but seem like great folks.  All the best to you.

Paul

ShoreSmokin


----------



## mizman (Mar 26, 2014)

I am so sorry for you loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you, in such a difficult time.........  Mizman


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey Josie

Don't know how I missed this thread.  Please accept Linda's and my condolances

Gary


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Apr 10, 2014)

no worries about missing this thread.  It's the thought that counts. Thanks Gary and Linda for your condolences. 

Warm Blessings,

Josie


----------



## brooksy (Apr 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Ill bet that smoke was hitting him up in heaven and he was telling everyone up there you smell that. "That's my girls smoke right there"


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Apr 10, 2014)

Awww thanks for your kind words. I love your statement, "that is my girl's smoke there" made me cry happy tears because I have been firing up my smoker quite a bit lately.  Smoking meat was something me and my husband loved to do on the weekends and he loved my pulled pork.

Warm Blessings,

Josie aka (SmokinVegasBaby)


----------



## brooksy (Apr 10, 2014)

Well from the pics you shared I'm sure the whole world would love your pulled pork. Your husband was just the luckiest man to be able to share it with you. Stay strong and keep smoking!!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Apr 10, 2014)

thanks Brooksy - we were both lucky because we shared a great life together AND we loved to eat!  I have learned so much about the "art of smoking meat" on this site - I give all thanks to GOD and my parents for giving me the passion for cooking.  I give "special thanks to the folks on SMF for helping me along the way with smoking meat.  We purchased my smoker last summer and I think I must have bugged everyone with a gazillion times with all of my questions lol.  Cooking (and smoking meat) has been my therapy these days.  My heart is still hurting but I am taking it one day at a time.  I am getting stronger each day. 

Josie


----------

